# Is my tank over stocked?



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

I recently got a 14 gallon tank w/ a filter and heater
its cycled and everything
i have 1 dwarf gourami
3 creamsicle lyretail mollies
2 sunburst platy
1 mystery snail

do you think i've hit my capacity or could i add more? c:


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I would add one more platy, but then no more.

Just as a caution for future stocking: livebearers enjoy hard, alkaline water and gouramis prefer soft, acidic water.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

You are overstocked in that the mollies will need a bigger tank.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Mollies like brackish water and need at least a 20 gallon tank. I'd get rid of them and add one more platy.


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

Are you sure they need a 20 gallon? Other websites said a 10 gallon is fine and other places have told me that they prefer salt in their water but they don't need it.

If I need to return the mollies will though I'm just confused :/


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

It's just in the fish's best interests.. They can live in a 10 gallon, but mollies get pretty large and are quite active so they do benefit from more space.
I'm under the impression that these fish have been captive bred for so long they don't need to be kept in brackish water, in nature they are found in both fresh and brackish, and in the home aquarium they can be acclimated to full saltwater.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

LaLaLeyla said:


> Are you sure they need a 20 gallon? Other websites said a 10 gallon is fine and other places have told me that they prefer salt in their water but they don't need it.
> 
> If I need to return the mollies will though I'm just confused :/


In my opinion they need a 29 gallon tank.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

They will survive but not thrive in a 10 gallon, freshwater tank. They really do love 20 or more gallons, brackish tanks.


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

So far they've been doing well and are active. I'll consider upgrading or rehoming them


----------



## osromatra (Jan 9, 2013)

Yeah, I have both platies and mollies and mollies do get bigger, and they are more active and "busy" where platies tend to stake out a certain area, and just do their thing there. I personally would not put anything else in it.

ETA- Plus, if there is any female there, they will most likely at least have a few batches of fry, which will add even more to the mix.


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

Update
Recently 2 of my mollies have died. I'm not sure of the cause. They had recently become sluggish (they were kinda like this at the pet store)
I tried quarantine them and medicate them but it didn't work. :/
So now I just have 1 molly.


----------

